# Wanted: Your Advice for Sailnet's Newest Newbie



## YellowSprite (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi, Sailnet!

Just found this site today. Looks like a rich resource.

My husband and I are young, mobile, and ready to move onto a sailboat full time. Thing is, neither of us has ever ridden on a sailboat. We're committed to the change in lifestyle, though, and fully acknowledge the steep learning curve and life changes that lie ahead.

That's where you come in, Sailnet! 

We have these three primary questions:

1 -- How feasible/spendy is it to get Internet on your boat? How is this done?

2 -- What is the cheapest way to learn to sail? We'd definitely rather offer our (inexperienced) labor for free to a boat crew -- just to pick up on tips -- than to drop a bunch of money on "sailing school" or something.

3 -- How does one go about shopping for an inexpensive starter boat? We're located on the Yucatan peninsula in Mexico, by the by.

Alright, thanks!

- YellowSprite


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Answers:
1.easy.
2.less easy.
3.Stay on the peninsula. This ain't for you. When your first priority is wifi, sailing is not for you.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

YellowSprite said:


> My husband and I are young, mobile, and ready to move onto a sailboat full time. Thing is, neither of us has ever ridden on a sailboat.


I am sorry to say this, but ...

These two statements are contradictory.


----------



## Matt (Aug 11, 2015)

1: as far as internet on a boat, im gonna guess you're not going offshore, im also not sure how the mobile internet is down there but most marina's/yacht clubs here in Canada have free wifi. here theres also a company called Wind Mobile where you can get unlimited mobile internet (its a little usb stick that plugs into your laptop) theres also ones that run off battery and create a wifi network on the boat.
2: again here in canada, best way is obviously to take a sailing course. i took mine for $1200 for both myself and my wife. in the sailing world this is only 1 sailing buck (not alot of money)
3: inexpensive boats are not usually advertised. call some clubs and ask them what they have laying around, whos interested in selling. usually someone who doesnt care to have their boat anymore and has neglected it for a couple years cant be bothered to put an ad up either. yachtworld and sailboat listings have some pretty good deals aswell though the real treasures are word of mouth. you can usually pick out the boats that someones willing to sell, worn tarps, at the dock with no mast, a ladder with bird S*%) all over it.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yellow we are glad to have you join us. 

I'll weigh in on things a little here. What part of sailing is attractive to you? What is it exactly you want to do? 

Are you planning on hanging around close to shore, or do you plan to voyage wide and far?

I ask this because it goes to what type of question you should be asking yourself.
If you are planning on venturing off shore, then I'd submit to you that you shouldn't skimp on either the boat OR training. If you are most likely going to be staying close to shore and just sailing from time to time around your local harbor/bay you might get away with less expenditure on both.

Please search/read the forum threads on here where both boat costs and training have been extensively discussed and come back to us with more details.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

.

(posting so I can get email updates of this slow-motion train derailment)


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

YellowSprite said:


> 3 -- How does one go about shopping for an inexpensive starter boat? We're located on the Yucatan peninsula in Mexico, by the by.


You may want to visit local marinas (definitely check out those on Isla Mujeres) to see what kind of boats they have with a Se Vende sign. Talk to people who live on their boats. That will allow you to have a much better understanding of what is involved.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Well internet access depends on how fast you want (none will be very fast) and how much you want to pay. If you are staying aboard near shore in areas with cell coverage you can get a data-plan and tether off of it, or get one of there mobile hot spots. If you plan on staying in a marina you likely can get wifi, but don't expect to be streaming movies over it after all it is a shared signal among the whole marina. Finally if you are planning to go off shore you have two options, cheaper of the two will be using SSB. It will cost a couple grand to set up but running costs are not too bad but all you will get is basic text messages. Then you have Sat phone service. Sat phone service runs at about $6 a megabyte (yes megabyte)! So that 300 megabyte standard definition movie you want to download will only cost you about...

So it can range from free WiFi service to ultra expensive satellite service. Keep in mind places with un-encrypted WiFi are going away quickly because the cable supplied wireless routers come set up encrypted. Sure McDonald's may still offer it free, but the homeowner with an open WiFi is becoming more and more rare. 

The best thing to do if you really want to liveaboard is to disconnect, unless you plan to be in a marina. I think Zee Hag might be able to tell of WiFi access in Mexican marinas, as she has spent considerable time in them.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Talk to these fine people , their in your back yard .
Sundowner Sails Again | No Longer Lubbers


----------

